

Of Phishing Attacks and WordPress 0days - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/of-phishing-attacks-and-wordpress-0days/?

======
aikah
TLDR;

> a WordPress 0day in the wild.

Basically phishers are using compromised WP sites to send phishping emails.

